
Poor news curation creating misleading iPhone supply chain panic - alopecoid
https://appleinsider.com/articles/18/11/19/poor-news-curation-at-bloomberg-cnbc-reuters-creating-misleading-iphone-supply-chain-panic
======
alopecoid
Note that the original title was too long for submission:

"Poor news curation at Bloomberg, CNBC, Reuters creating misleading iPhone
supply chain panic"

